# Species 35? Species 44? Nyererei? Please help identify



## jimmyjam923

Please help me identify these. Here is what I believe but help me clarify it.

Photo#1 Male Haplochromis Sp 44

Photo #2 Male Haplochromis Nyererei

Photo #3 Female Zebra Obliquiden - astotilapia latifasciata























Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## samlarson

The first one looks like Haplochromis nyererei
the tow other ones I do not know but if find something I will update my post=)


----------

